# best place



## dare2dream (Jan 25, 2010)

hello there,

where's the best place to live in canada? i have two energetic boys who love the outdoor. any help appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dare2dream said:


> hello there,
> 
> where's the best place to live in canada? i have two energetic boys who love the outdoor. any help appreciated.


Please excuse me for saying so but all answers would be subjective and not objective. There is no best place to live. There is plenty of outdoors in all areas of Canada. Do you have an employment skill that Canada needs? Unless you have unlimited assets there are basically only two ways into Canada and both involve YOUR working skills. If I tell you that Vancouver/BC has lots of opportunities for outdoors activities, are you prepared for the high costs of living there?
I don't think you should decide on the energy levels of your children.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Base your location on where your skill can be employed and go from there. Each province, city and rural area has it's own attractions. The Canadians are pretty great at having everything you could possible want to do in easy reach.
Find your emplyment location and then investigate it - most towns & cities have their own web site.


----------

